# Praying Mantis



## Matt.H (Jul 26, 2006)

*Originally these were supposed to be in the Nature category but they didnt turn out to good..So I decided to stick em here.....ok 1st shot is pretty obvious. 2nd shot--The Praying Mantis was eating a small bug that was on the leaf*


----------



## Chiller (Jul 27, 2006)

Neat shots.   Are they the coolest lookin things or what.


----------



## terri (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree, Chiller! 

My favorite bug. Such strange little heads, swiveling around to watch you move. They are so cool. 

I like these shots, Matt.    :thumbup:


----------



## Matt.H (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks!  I have only ever seen 3 Praying Mantis.  I was pretty excited when I saw this lil critter scootin across the wall.  I had been hoping that I could get some really good shots outta the 7 or 8 that I took but these are the only 2 that really showed up decent


----------



## teishu (Aug 12, 2006)

they are v.nice...


----------



## Knopka (Aug 13, 2006)

I hope I come across one of these "things" some day... 
Great shots!


----------

